# Mac langsam, Virus????



## Sarah_23_sonnenblume (29 September 2014)

Hallo!!

ich weiß nicht, ob ich damit total falsch liege, aber ich vermute, dass ich einen Virus habe oder sowas Ähnliches. Mein Mac geht deutlich langsamer als davor und ein paar von meinen Fotos (gespeichert in der Cloud) sind nicht mehr da. Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass ich die nicht gelöscht habe. Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach Hilfe und wollte fragen, ob ihr schon von Expertiger gehört habt? Auf deren Homepage bin ich letztens gestoßen, meint ihr, man kann diesem Service per Fernwartung vertrauen?? Wie soll das genau funktionieren ? Bitte um Ratschläge. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie ich da ran gehen soll.


----------

